# Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“



## Falk (7. Juli 2008)

*Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Einige werden in ihren Profilen schon den neuen Punkt „Erfahrung“ entdeckt haben. Dahinter versteckt sich ein Level-System, welches verschiedene Faktoren berücksichtigt.

So gibt es für verschiedene Aktionen im Forum Punkte, die zusammen das Level ergeben. Je nach Anzahl der Punkte steht man auf einem anderen Level, das Maximum ist natürlich bei 100 erreicht.
Im Wesentlichen tragen folgende Aktionen dazu bei, dass Punkte zum eigenen Profil dazugezählt werden:

-	Tage seit der Registrierung
-	Online-Zeit in den letzten 21 Tagen
-	Mitglieder in selbst erstellter Interessensgemeinschaft
-	Anzahl der Freunde
-	Profilnachrichten
-	Bilder in eigenen Bilderalben
-	Erstellte Themen
-	Vergebene Tags
-	Antworten auf eigene Themen
-	Hits auf eigene Themen
-	Angepinnte Themen
-	Verfassen von Beiträgen
-	Hits auf eigene Anhänge

Es lohnt sich also, die Funktionen des Forums auszuschöpfen, wenn man ein höheres Level erreichen will. Derzeit befindet sich das System in der Testphase, es gibt also noch keine „Belohnungen“ für Punkte. Die Punkte werden zudem nur alle 15 Minuten aktualisiert.

Pro Aktion gibt es eine festgelegte Anzahl an Punkten: für einen Betrag bekommt man bspw. 2 Punkte, ein Hit auf einen Thread bringt 0.02 Punkte. Daraus ergibt sich dann die Gesamtpunktzahl.



Eine Übersicht über die Level der User gibt es hier:
PC Games Hardware Extreme - Rangliste


----------



## exa (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

was ist denn mit "beiträge" gemeint???


----------



## DanielX (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Und was ist mit Benutzer gemeint, aber sonst ne gute Sache.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Was meinst du mit vergebenen Tags??

Irgendwie find ich die Bewertung a bisserl unfair, gerade in Bezug auf 'eigene Themen', könntet ihr da nicht einige Bereiche, in denen nur Admins schreiben dürfen, rausnehmen?


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Irgendwie steig ich da nicht durch. Woher kommen die Zahlen?
Gepinnt hab ich nix.
Und soviele Beiträge hab ich auch noch nicht.

Da musst du uns mal mal ne ausführliche Erklärung zu den Zahlen bringen.


----------



## Falk (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Irgendwie steig ich da nicht durch. Woher kommen die Zahlen?
> Gepinnt hab ich nix.
> Und soviele Beiträge hab ich auch noch nicht.
> 
> Da musst du uns mal mal ne ausführliche Erklärung zu den Zahlen bringen.



Wenn ein Thema von dir von der Moderation angepinnt wird, bekommst du dafür 25 Punkte. Das sind die Punkte in deinem Profil. 

Noch einmal zu Verdeutlichung: es handelt sich dabei um Punkte - nicht um einzelne Beiträge. Je nachdem wie viele Antworten es auf einen Thread gibt usw. gibt es dafür Punkte. Nach einem mehr oder minder komplizierten Schlüssel errechnet das Forum dann die Gesamtpunktzahl und den Level.


----------



## Falk (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit vergebenen Tags??
> 
> Irgendwie find ich die Bewertung a bisserl unfair, gerade in Bezug auf 'eigene Themen', könntet ihr da nicht einige Bereiche, in denen nur Admins schreiben dürfen, rausnehmen?



Tags = Stichworte

Das mit den Bereichen ist ein guter Punkt, den Newsbot werde ich auch ausschließen. Wie gesagt, es ist noch in der Erprobungsphase, ich muss selbst erstmal sehen was die besten Settings sind.


----------



## Oliver (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Beim Verändern der Einstellungen werden übrigens *alle* Punkte wieder neu berechnet, wodurch also niemand einen Vor-/Nachteil hat.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

An sich ne gute Idee - hoffen wir, dass das nicht viele zum Spammen verleitet..


----------



## Falk (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Es soll die Leute in erster Linie dazu animieren, die etwas weniger offensichtlichen Funktionen zu nutzen, wie Bildergalerien zum Beispiel.


----------



## Oliver (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> An sich ne gute Idee - hoffen wir, dass das nicht viele zum Spammen verleitet..



Wenn dem so ist, ziehen wir der Sache wieder den Stecker


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Das sehe ich nicht als Problem an, zumal zwanghaftes Spammen recht offensichtlich ist, das kann dann auch recht schnell geahndet werden...


----------



## CiSaR (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

hehe ich habs verstanden 
also die zahlen die ihr da seht sind die punkte und nicht eure beiträge, also da ihr 2 punkte pro beitrag bekommt steht da natürlich eine doppelt so große zahl an beiträgen als ihr eigentlich habt  ich denke mal das diese zahl 10.000 = zehntausend ist oder seh ich das falsch liebe admins, hoffe ihr habt das jetzt verstanden


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Ich blick da nicht durch - waurm kann man nicht einfach nach den Beiträgen staffeln? 

Naja, dann füg ich hier mal paar _Tags_ hinzu.


----------



## Falk (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

ja, das in der Tat 1.000er Trennpunkte. Und keine Kommata  

CiSaR hats verstanden

Die Ränge bleiben nach wie vor nach Postings gestaffelt - wobei sich das auch auf das neue System umstellen ließe, was aber derzeit nicht sinnvoll erscheint.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Wenn ein Thema von dir von der Moderation angepinnt wird, bekommst du dafür 25 Punkte. Das sind die Punkte in deinem Profil.
> 
> Noch einmal zu Verdeutlichung: es handelt sich dabei um Punkte - nicht um einzelne Beiträge. Je nachdem wie viele Antworten es auf einen Thread gibt usw. gibt es dafür Punkte. Nach einem mehr oder minder komplizierten Schlüssel errechnet das Forum dann die Gesamtpunktzahl und den Level.



Ahja! Soweit kapiert, danke. Hab mir jetzt mal spaßeshalber ein paar Profile angeschaut (hab immer noch einen Farbschock von manchen Kombinationen) und es scheint als würden die Anhänge mal richtig Punkte bringen. 

Dumm nur das mit DSL-Light das zur Geduldsprobe wird. Aber ab jetzt wird bei mir angehängt.


----------



## Falk (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Sinnloses Benutzen der Funktion sollte allerdings auch nicht passieren. Aber vielleicht mal benutzen, wenn es sinnvoll erscheint.


----------



## CiSaR (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

ähm wie sieht das eigentlich mit styles fürs forum aus weil das helle forum kann im dunkeln ziemlich unangehnehm werden für die augen und da wäre noch son dunkler style ganz cool


----------



## Falk (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



CiSaR schrieb:


> ähm wie sieht das eigentlich mit styles fürs forum aus weil das helle forum kann im dunkeln ziemlich unangehnehm werden für die augen und da wäre noch son dunkler style ganz cool



Wählbare Styles wird es in absehbarer Zeit nicht geben. Ich habe mir aber sagen lassen, das eine Schreibtischlampe wunder hilft und das dann auch nicht so anstrengend für die Augen ist.


----------



## riedochs (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Wieder eine Funktion die die Welt nicht braucht


----------



## Elkgrin (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



riedochs schrieb:


> Wieder eine Funktion die die Welt nicht braucht



Mein ePeen ist auch schon ganz groß 

dito


----------



## CiSaR (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



riedochs schrieb:


> Wieder eine Funktion die die Welt nicht braucht


 
du bist aber nicht die welt und deswegen weist du auch nicht ob sie es braucht oder nicht


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Gut, man kann jetzt darüber diskutieren. Die neuen Funkionen (z.B.: "Tags") werden jetzt vielleicht genutzt - aber dann so wie in diesem Thread.


----------



## Oliver (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Wir haben die Funktion für interessierte User integriert. Wer keinen Bock drauf hat, wird durch das Plugin nicht weiter beeinträchtigt und kann das Forum nach wie vor ohne Einschränkungen nutzen. Der zusätzliche Punkt im Profil sollte wohl kaum einen stören.


----------



## darkniz (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



riedochs schrieb:


> Wieder eine Funktion die die Welt nicht braucht


 
Ich finde die neue Funktion sehr interessant, da nicht nur die erstellten Themen und Beiträge gezählt werden, sondern auch viele andere aktivitäten im Forum berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Naja, man kann sehen, das die neuen Funktionen ein Anreiz für dier Member sind, sich a bisserl mehr am Forum zu beteiligen und sich mehr einzubringen


----------



## GoZoU (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, man kann sehen, das die neuen Funktionen ein Anreiz für dier Member sind, sich a bisserl mehr am Forum zu beteiligen und sich mehr einzubringen


 *Zustimm* ich finde das Feature ganz nett und wer es nicht braucht, der muss es auch nicht beachten. 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Den Link zu den Stats kann man nur über diesen Thread erreichen? Oder könntet ihr den dann auch irgendwie auf der Startseite oder in jedem Profil verlinken? Die find ich nämlich ganz interessant.


----------



## Player007 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Kannst auch über "Nützliche Links" reingehen und dann "Erfahrung" auswählen.

Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Oh, danke. Hatte ich noch nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Oliver (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Unter "Statistiken" gibts noch mehr Infos. Die Namen sind momentan sehr unglücklich gewählt, wir werden aber asap die Kategorien umbenennen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

_"asap"_ - kannte ich noch gar nicht. Aber ich denke mal das heißt "as soon as possible". 

Wenn man den Modus einmal halbwegs versteht ist das ja in Ordnung.
Aber ihr könnt euch vorstellen, wie mein Gesichtsausdruck war, als ich in meinem Profil "Gesamt (Beiträge): 3.477" gelesen habe.


----------



## RomeoJ (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

hhehe..ich sage mal so...nunja wieder ein Spielkram mehr... 

Aber wenn es schön macht...


----------



## CiSaR (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

und was is mit nem chat oder nem teamspeak?


----------



## Overlocked (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Ich finde die ganze Sach iwie lustig- zum Beispiel ist Stefan Panye unter meinem Level, obwohl er viel aktiver ist...


----------



## alkirk (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Nette Idee, finde ich echt super. Kann man doch bei den Beträgen noch etwas intensiver rumbasteln


----------



## y33H@ (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Top 3 FTW  

Coole Sache, Punkten hinterher hecheln is cool ... nur da gewinnt Oli immer 

cYa


----------



## GoZoU (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Die ersten drei werden nur schwer einzuholen sein 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Bringen die Anhängsel nicht etwas arg viele Pünktchen??


----------



## Falk (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Ich finde es eigentlich recht ausgewogen derzeit. Vielleicht gibt es aber noch ein wenig Feintuning am Balancing


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Finde ich ganz gut, etwas besser sogar als gedacht. 

Wie es ausschaut machen sich bei mir vor allem die Anhänge in bemerkbar. Vielleicht hilft das indirekt auch gegen Imageshack und andere Bremsklötze.


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Schöne Sache 

Ich steh irgendwie auf Statistiken und Punkte


----------



## kmf (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Irgendwie bin ich zu blöd. 

Bei mir find ich das nicht. 

Nur das ...


----------



## boss3D (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



kmf schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich zu blöd.
> 
> Bei mir find ich das nicht.
> 
> Nur das ...



Also ich finde es bei dir schon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir sieht dein ganzes öffentliches Profil ein wenig anders aus?!  
Vielleicht hast du irgendeine alte Version und musst erst aktualisieren. Früher sah meines nämlich auch mal so aus, wie deines. Allerdings könnte ich mich nicht daran erinnern, irgendwas gemacht zu haben. Bei mir hat das öffentliche Profil von einem Tag auf den anderen so ausgesehen, wie es aussieht ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## darkniz (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



kmf schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich zu blöd.
> 
> Bei mir find ich das nicht.
> 
> Nur das ...


 
Bei mir sieht es seit gestern auch so aus. Davor sah es aus wie bei boss3D. Ich weiß nicht woran das liegt, ich habe keine Einstellungen verändert.


----------



## boss3D (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



darkniz schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es seit gestern auch so aus. Davor sah es aus wie bei boss3D. Ich weiß nicht woran das liegt, ich habe keine Einstellungen verändert.



Also bei mir sieht es heute noch genauso aus, wie gestern, vorgestern und die Tage davor. 
Aber scheinbar haben seit heute ein paar User Probleme mit ihren Seiten ...  

_@ darkniz
Wenn ich auf deine Seite klicke, sieht aber witzigerweise alles ganz normal aus. So, wie auf dem Bild, dass ich in meinem vorigen Posting reingetan habe. _

Was seht ihr eigentlich, wenn ihr euch mein öffentliches Profil anseht?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## kmf (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



boss3D schrieb:


> ...
> Was seht ihr eigentlich, wenn ihr euch mein öffentliches Profil anseht?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Sieht genauso aus wie bei mir.


----------



## boss3D (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



kmf schrieb:


> Sieht genauso aus wie bei mir.



Meinst du jetzt mit "bei mir" dein Profil auf meinem Bild, oder dein Profil, wie es aussieht, wenn du selber drauf klickst?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## darkniz (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Bei mir ist es auch so. Dein Profil sieht aus wie meins.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

LoL?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Hat hier jemand noch den Ie8 außer mir? 
Damit gibts nämlicz die Probleme, irgendwie...


----------



## boss3D (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



darkniz schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch so. Dein Profil sieht aus wie meins.



Komisch! Wenn ich mir selbst mein eigenes Profil ansehe, stimmt alles?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand noch den Ie8 außer mir?
> Damit gibts nämlicz die Probleme, irgendwie...



Also ich benutze ausschließlich Firefox 3 und damit scheint es keine Problem zu geben!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## darkniz (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand noch den Ie8 außer mir?
> Damit gibts nämlicz die Probleme, irgendwie...


 
Ich benutze den IE7.

edit:

Ich habe gerade Firefox ausprobiert und damit gibt es das Problem nicht, da wird alles normal angezeigt.


----------



## Falk (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

OK, wer benutzt "seltene" Browserversionen wie IE 8 Beta oder IE mit irgendwelchen Aufsätzen?


----------



## boss3D (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



darkniz schrieb:


> Ich benutze den IE7.



Probiert mal einen Browser, der nicht von Microsoft ist! Mit dem Firefox 3 beispielweise funktioniert es bei mir einwandfrei!  
Habe gerade Internet Explorer 8 Beta 1 getestet, damit geht es wirklich nicht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Dito, FF3 läuft bestens.

Gruß,
André

/edit: Habe mal den IE7 benutzt und da gings nicht. 

Firefox ftw!


----------



## kmf (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> OK, wer benutzt "seltene" Browserversionen wie IE 8 Beta oder IE mit irgendwelchen Aufsätzen?


Leider nur IE 6 in der Firma. 

Sollte ich da vielleicht mal mit unserer IT reden ... 

... nein, doch lieber nicht.


----------



## kmf (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Betrifft die Albumfunktion: Könnte man das Einsortieren der Bilder derart gestalten, dass die zuletzt geupten Bilder auch am Ende des Albums stehen. 

Bringt so wie es jetzt ist meine ganze Vorsortiererei durcheinander.


----------



## Falk (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Ich habe den Fehler mitlerweile gefunden - ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich es noch schaffe, das heute zu fixen, ansonsten wird aber morgen wieder alles funktionieren.


----------



## Falk (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Es sollte jetzt wieder mit allen Browser korrekt funktionieren, es kann sein, das ihr einmal auf diesen Link klicken müsst:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/index.php?styleid=6


----------



## kmf (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

^^ Ich probiers morgen im Büro aus. Hier daheim funktionierts jedenfalls tadellos. 

/edit

Auch im Büro klappt das jetzt einwandfrei.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Ja, geht jetzt hier wieder mitm IE8 im IE7 Emu Modus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Öhm, irgendwie find ich das Anhängsel und das anclicken eben jeder etwas stark bewertet werden, während der Faktor Aktivität zu schwach bewertet wird.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre ja die Erfahrung mit der Aktivität zu multiplizieren, sprich ich hab 18650 Punkte durch irgendwas erhalten und 41% Aktivität -> 18650 x 0,41 -> 7646,5...


----------



## Falk (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Ja, das ist uns bei den Gewinnspielen auch schon aufgefallen


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. August 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Ja, mir ist letztens aufgefallen das ein User mit 0% Aktivität und 111 Postings bei den Erfahrungspunkten aber deutlich vor mir ist...

Die einzig wirklich brauchbare Möglichkeit die ich sehe, wäre sowas mit einer Dankefunktion zu kombinieren bzw das ihr Moderatoren/Administratoren mit Hand an legt (z.b. bei sehr hilfreichen Postings und ähnlichem) (was aber nicht praktikabel ist)...


----------



## killer89 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Öhm? Wurd das jetzt irgendwie gestreckt? Ich war eben noch kurz vor Level 8 und nu hab noch 1500 Punkte zu "sammeln"?

MfG


----------



## McZonk (24. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Du bist ja jetzt Level 8? Mit steigendem Level werden die Punktespannen natürlich größer, um den Aufstieg immer schwerer zu gestalten. Der Berg wird immer steiler


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Doch, es wurde etwas verändert. 
Aber das ist schon was länger her...


----------



## Malkav85 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Ich find das total cool ^^ Aber hab mich noch nicht mit der Punktevergabe befasst...ich poste weiterhin so, wie ichs gewohnt bin


----------



## killer89 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



McZonk schrieb:


> Du bist ja jetzt Level 8? Mit steigendem Level werden die Punktespannen natürlich größer, um den Aufstieg immer schwerer zu gestalten. Der Berg wird immer steiler


Huch!? Nu bin ichs auch auf einmal  aber vorhin als ichs mir angeguckt hab, da wars nich so... naja... vllt hat die "Umstellung" nen Moment gedauert, hier läuft ja eh im Moment ne Menge ab  aber was genau bringt mir das jetzt eigentlich? Einfach ne bessre Vergleichbarkeit?
Ich mein, ich versuch eig. immer so viel wie möglich aus den Funktionen des Forums zu nutzen und freu mich über jedes weitere Level  

MfG


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Jetzt da man auf PCGH.de nur noch Kommentare mit einem PCGHX Acc posten kann, wird dieses Kommentar dann auch als Beitrag im PCGHX Acc gewertet und bekommt man dafür auch Punkte?


----------



## Falk (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Ja, die werden dazu gezählt.


----------



## kmf (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Wurde die Ansicht im Profil schon wieder geändert? 

Oder hat mir meine Übertaktung das System zerhauen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich vermisse den Erfahrungsbalken.


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Das sieht mir so nach IE aus. Mal mit einem anderen Browser versucht? Irgendwer hatte das Problem schonmal gehabt, dass das alles weg war, da lags iirc am Browser.

Edit: Japp, habs mal eben mit IETab probiert, der IE7 zeigt die Reiter nicht an. Deine Erfahrungswerte saind schon da, wenn ich deine Seite im FF aufrufe. Entsorge doch mal diesen Redmonder Sondermüll!


----------



## killer89 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Hmm... das ging aber vorher doch? Was haben die denn schon wieder gemacht??? Ein Sicherheitsupdate bestimmt, was willkürlich blockt, was es will 

MfG


----------



## Mayday21 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Also ehrlich gesagt finde ich das Levelsystem sehr unausgereift.
Mit 100% Aktivität sollte man einen besonderen Bonus bekommen, die Aktivität spiegelt ein wenig die Qualität wieder, während die Beiträge eher die Quantität wiederspiegeln. Und Qualität ist mir allemal lieber als Quantität (gibt schon genug sinnlose Beiträge!).
Nach dem jetzigen System werden diese Sinnlos-Beitrags-Poster noch belohnt, das finde ich nicht gut. Irgendwie sollte die Beiträgslänge mit eingehen.

Abgesehen davon zweifle ich stark daran, daß jemand überhaupt 100% Aktivität erreichen kann. Das würde für mich bedeuten, er ist jede Minute seines Lebens im Forum. Ähm - ja.

Und das mit den Benutzern in der Statistik kapier ich nicht. Was bedeutet es, wenn bei mir 568 Benutzer steht?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Irgendwer hatte das Problem schonmal gehabt, dass das alles weg war, da lags iirc am Browser.


Also eigentlich bin ich nicht irgendwer 

Aber ja, ich hatte die Probleme auch mal, mitm IE8, im IE7 Mode...


----------



## kmf (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das sieht mir so nach IE aus. Mal mit einem anderen Browser versucht? Irgendwer hatte das Problem schonmal gehabt, dass das alles weg war, da lags iirc am Browser.
> 
> Edit: Japp, habs mal eben mit IETab probiert, der IE7 zeigt die Reiter nicht an. Deine Erfahrungswerte saind schon da, wenn ich deine Seite im FF aufrufe. Entsorge doch mal diesen Redmonder Sondermüll!


Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit das Problem. Wurde daraufhin gefixt.

Daheim hab ich mal Safari ausprobiert. Ich glaub ich kann mich ned umgewöhnen. Beim Firefox kenn ich mich ned aus. Scheint mir aber auch ziemlich aufgebläht. 

Ich hab auf dem Firmenrechner gleiche Ansicht wie zu Hause. Es wird nix angezeigt. Hier ist im Einsatz der IE 6. Daheim der IE 8 beta2. Liegt also nicht an meinem Rechner, sondern in fehlender Unterstützung des Browsers.


----------



## guna7 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



Mayday21 schrieb:


> Und das mit den Benutzern in der Statistik kapier ich nicht. Was bedeutet es, wenn bei mir 568 Benutzer steht?


Das hab ich auch nicht verstanden. Könnte das mal jemand erläutern?


----------



## killer89 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Hmm... jaa... gute Frage  aber @ Mayday21: man kann nicht immer Romane schreiben, auch wenn ich dazu tendiere, aber oft reicht ein zweizeiler... außerdem soll das System lediglich dazu dienen und anreizen den Umfang des Forums zu nutzen. Ein Post bringt nicht allzu viel. 0,1 Punkte oder so... also muss man wirklich schon viel posten...

Mich würd aber viel mehr interessieren was die sog. "Empfehlungen" ganz unten im Reiter Statistik sind...

MfG


----------



## Falk (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Empfehlungspunkte kriegst du, wenn du jemanden für dieses Forum wirbst und er deinen Nickname bei der Registrierung angibt.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



killer89 schrieb:


> Ein Post bringt nicht allzu viel. 0,1 Punkte oder so... also muss man wirklich schon viel posten...


1 Post bringt 2 Punkte, steht ganz am Anfang


----------



## killer89 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Empfehlungspunkte kriegst du, wenn du jemanden für dieses Forum wirbst und er deinen Nickname bei der Registrierung angibt.


Achso ok, thx


BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> 1 Post bringt 2 Punkte, steht ganz am Anfang


Hmmm, stimmt, hab bei mir auch mal reingeguckt, kommt hin... hab ich wohl überlesen... dann bringt das schon was 
Trotzdem bin ich weiterhin der Meinung, dass ein langer Kommentar nix über die Qualität aussagt, auch hier kann in der Länge (Quantität) viel Müll und wenig Qualität stecken...

MfG


----------



## guna7 (29. Oktober 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Trotzdem bin ich weiterhin der Meinung, dass ein *langer Kommentar *nix über die Qualität aussagt, auch hier kann in der Länge (Quantität) viel Müll und wenig Qualität stecken...MfG


Ich persönlich neige eher dazu, die sehr langen Kommentare eher nicht zu lesen.  Mir ist ein kurzer, knackiger Kommentar lieber! 

Nochmal ich! Gibt's einen Guide, der über dieses neue Feature und dessen Zusammenhänge aufklärt? Wäre doch mal ne nette Idee, finde ich.


----------



## killer89 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



guna7 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich neige eher dazu, die sehr langen Kommentare eher nicht zu lesen.  Mir ist ein kurzer, knackiger Kommentar lieber!


jap, ganz meine Meinung, aber wenn der Text gut gegliedert ist, dann liest es sich auch gut 


guna7 schrieb:


> Nochmal ich! Gibt's einen Guide, der über dieses neue Feature und dessen Zusammenhänge aufklärt? Wäre doch mal ne nette Idee, finde ich.


es gibt auch nen *Ändern*-Button... so kann man natürlich auch Postings und Punkte sammeln...  vor allem, wenn man zwei Postings innerhalb von 4 Minuten schreibt...

MfG


----------



## Akkuschrauber (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

und wie lauten die ganzen ränge??
von unten nach oben?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> und wie lauten die ganzen ränge??
> von unten nach oben?




Schraubenverwechsler
Kabelverknoter
Kopmlett-PC-Käufer
Komplett-PC-Aufrüster
PC Selbstbauer
Freizeitschrauber

Und weiter weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## killer89 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Dann kommt Software-Overclocker ^^ bin ich grad, das weiß ich, mal sehen, was dann kommt 

MfG


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Bios-Overclocker afaik


----------



## guna7 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



killer89 schrieb:


> es gibt auch nen *Ändern*-Button... so kann man natürlich auch Postings und Punkte sammeln...  vor allem, wenn man zwei Postings innerhalb von 4 Minuten schreibt...MfG


Tschuldigung, war nicht meine Absicht!


----------



## killer89 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

War ja auch nicht bös gemeint, nur gibt es hier echt viele, die 2 Postings nacheinander machen, offensichtlich nur um Postings zu sammeln oder einfach aus Blödheit... 
Schließlich ist der Button ja eig. nicht zu übersehen... 

Was kommt eig. nach dem BIOS-Overclocker?? Stefan???

MfG


----------



## CiSaR (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



killer89 schrieb:


> War ja auch nicht bös gemeint, nur gibt es hier echt viele, die 2 Postings nacheinander machen, offensichtlich nur um Postings zu sammeln oder einfach aus Blödheit...
> Schließlich ist der Button ja eig. nicht zu übersehen...
> 
> Was kommt eig. nach dem BIOS-Overclocker?? Stefan???
> ...



Ja habt ihr den nich sone Liste wo die Ränge alle aufgelistet sind?


----------



## darkniz (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Als nächstes kommt der Titel "Volt-Modder".

Gesamte Übersicht der Benutzertitel


----------



## CiSaR (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Thilo´s Rang ist geil "Endgegner", Muahaha wie geil ist das den


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Wie war das eigentlich, früher hieß es doch mal, dass mit dem Erfahrungssystem dann auch keine Goodies und Belohnungen verbunden werden.
Da wären doch individuelle Usertitel für besonders positiv auffallende User eine schöne Sache. vBulletin gibt das ja her, technisch machbar wäre es also.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wie war das eigentlich, früher hieß es doch mal, dass mit dem Erfahrungssystem dann auch keine Goodies und Belohnungen verbunden werden.
> Da wären doch individuelle Usertitel für besonders positiv auffallende User eine schöne Sache. vBulletin gibt das ja her, technisch machbar wäre es also.


Und was machen wir mit den anderen, die hier eher negativ im Forum auffallen?


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Und was machen wir mit den anderen, die hier eher negativ im Forum auffallen?


Kickban!!!!1


----------



## guna7 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die letzten in der Rangliste (Erfahrungspunkte) negative Erfahrungspunkte haben. Scheint mit den "Besuchern" zusammen zu hängen. Kann mir das jemand mal bitte erklären!


----------



## Eiche (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

hier das übliche bei allen benutzern schaut das bei mir so aus


----------



## killer89 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Try the Firefox ^^ 
Das istn Fehler im IE...

MfG


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

ja prob hatte ich auch, dann hab ich mal chrome probiert und zack war alles normal und sau schnell.

mfg


----------



## Eiche (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

ne lieber nicht die sind mir beide zu oft in den news gewesen. außerdem liegt es ja nicht am IE7 schließlich war er vorher da.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

bei mir wars ja auch erstd da und irgendwann ohne ankündigung weg.
und die browser sind alle nicht so schlecht wie immer berichtet wird.
google ist keine datenschleuder mehr, und ff geht auch gut ab wenn man ihn den lässt.
sonst einfach mal den ie deinstallieren und wieder instalieren mit den ganzen plugins.
also nen komplettes ie frischmachen.

mfg


----------



## killer89 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Stefan Payne und andere User haben auch das Problem mit dem IE (gehabt) aber es ist auch allseits bekannt, dass der IE sich oft nicht an gültige Standards hält, da gibts doch diese Tests, die die PCGH auch immer macht. Da hat der IE nicht gerade berauschend abgeschlossen... FF hingegen schon... Chrome würd ich persönlich noch nicht nehmen, aber FF hab ich bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit gemacht, lediglich Windows-Update muss ich übern IE machen, weil ich beim FF keine Plugins hab.

MfG


----------



## Stormbringer (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> bei mir wars ja auch erstd da und irgendwann ohne ankündigung weg.
> und die browser sind alle nicht so schlecht wie immer berichtet wird.
> *google ist keine datenschleuder mehr*, und ff geht auch gut ab wenn man ihn den lässt.
> sonst einfach mal den ie deinstallieren und wieder instalieren mit den ganzen plugins.
> ...



haha... und im internet gibts eine privatsphäre.


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

ich finde diese Erfahrungspunkte einfach nicht, sie werden bei mir nicht angezeigt, muss dafür immer die Rangliste konsultieren, wo sollen die Erfahrungspunkte denn normalerweise angezeigt werden ?

MFG


----------



## Klutten (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Du solltest den Punkt in dieser Leiste finden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

so seh ich meine seite :
aber wo muss ich denn da noch klicken  sry aber blick da nicht durch


----------



## Klutten (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Wie du sehen kannst, zeigt der Internet Explorer die betreffende Leiste nicht an. Ob es dafür einen Patch gibt, weiß ich leider nicht. Firefox-Nutzer haben das Problem allerdings nicht - siehe meinen Screenshot mit FF3.


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



Klutten schrieb:


> Wie du sehen kannst, zeigt der Internet Explorer die betreffende Leiste nicht an. Ob es dafür einen Patch gibt, weiß ich leider nicht. Firefox-Nutzer haben das Problem allerdings nicht - siehe meinen Screenshot mit FF3.


 
ok da liegt also das problem, hatte mich schon gefragt ob ich denn blöd sei, ich lass es aber so wie es ist, will beim IE7 bleiben, ich kann mir ja auch die rangliste anschauen

danke für die hilfe

MFG


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

hallo zusammen, sieht zwar etwas blöd aus zweimal hintereinander zu posten, jedoch liegt der letzte ja schon einige zeit zurück 

so nun zu meiner eigentlichen frage : ich habe soeben mit erstaunen festgestellt dass mir knapp 800 Erfahrungspunkte abgezogen wurden und ich in der liste von seite 9 auf 10 zurückgeflogen bin, gibt es dafür einen bestimmten grund ? 

Vor zwei stunden war noch alles in Ordnung, ich war nicht weit vom aufstieg auf Level 7 entfernt und dann sowas 

Ich bin nicht verwarnt worden oder dergleichen und ich möchte wirklich gerne wissen wieso es zu diesem punkteabzug gekommen ist.

An wen soll ich mich diesbezüglich wenden ?

Danke im voraus

MFG


----------



## Falk (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



e-freak1 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, sieht zwar etwas blöd aus zweimal hintereinander zu posten, jedoch liegt der letzte ja schon einige zeit zurück
> 
> so nun zu meiner eigentlichen frage : ich habe soeben mit erstaunen festgestellt dass mir knapp 800 Erfahrungspunkte abgezogen wurden und ich in der liste von seite 9 auf 10 zurückgeflogen bin, gibt es dafür einen bestimmten grund ?
> 
> ...



Ich schau es mir nachher an, wir sind gerade in den Weihnachtsvorbereitungen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

nix für ungut, trotzdem danke für die hilfe, kann ja sein dass das system die punkte einfach verschluckt hat , ich kann also nur hoffen dass mir sowas nicht noch mal passiert 


mfg


----------



## .:.Bob.:. (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Werden den Hits auf Bilder und die Antworten auch im OT-Bereich gezählt?


----------



## Digger (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

btw...die ersten 4 kann man ja eig gar nich einholen.

aba ich fänds echt ganz lustig besonderen usern nen alternativen benutzertitel zu geben.
zb wenn man sehr gute tutorials erstellt hat oda so....
_
e: wird ein blog eig auch eingerechnet?_


----------



## Uziflator (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



.:.Bob.:. schrieb:


> Werden den Hits auf Bilder und die Antworten auch im OT-Bereich gezählt?



Nein die in der RK werden nicht mit gezählt,was auch so gut ist.


----------



## .:.Bob.:. (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Kann es sein, dass in letzter Zeit keine Punkte mehr für die Zeit, die man registriert ist, gezählt werden?
Bei mir sind die nämlich seit 4 Tagen nicht mehr geworden...?!


----------



## Bruce112 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Wo ist den der Rangliste .zb

was kommt nach Komplett Pc Käufer .
etwa Komplett Pc Tuner ?


Wo kann man sehen wer die Top 10 Wanted ist ?


----------



## killer89 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

über Nützliche Links -> Erfahrung kannst du schonmal die Antwort auf "Frage" 1 und 3 finden  Frage 2 weiß ich leider auch nicht zu beantworten...

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Nach -käufer kommt -Aufrüster ab 100 Posts, wirst du schon bald sehen


----------



## Klutten (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

SuFu nutzen und "Benutzertitel" eingeben.

Ergebnis:

Titel: minimale Postingzahl
Schraubenverwechsler: 0
Kabelverknoter: 20
Komplett-PC-Käufer: 50
Komplett-PC-Aufrüster: 100
PC-Selbstbauer: 250
Freizeitschrauber: 500
Software-Overclocker: 1000
BIOS-Overclocker: 2500
Volt-Modder: 5000
Lötkolbengott: 8000


----------



## Demcy (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

wie finde ich mich den in der rangliste? muss ich alle seiten dursuchen?


----------



## Equilibrium (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Oben rechts über der Tabelle kann man "benutzer suchen" seinen Namen eingeben.


----------



## pfoerdt (2. März 2009)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

wunderbar


----------



## schub97 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Mein Rang steht da trotzdem nicht!oder bin ich blind?


----------



## killer89 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Dein Rang ist Freizeitschrauber, steht unter deinem Nicknamen.

MfG

edit: desweiteren bist du Level 5 und solltest eigentlich in der Schule sein


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Aufschlüsselung des Erfahrungspunktesystems:



*Frage/Kategorie*
|
*Punkte*

Wie viele Tage sollen bei der Berechnung der Aktivität beachtet werden?|21
Punkte für Verwarnungen|-100
Wieviele Punkte für erhaltene Renommenpunkte?|1
Wieviele Punkte für das verwenden der Renommen funktion?|2
Punkte für jeden Tag seit der Registrierung|2
Punkte die für jedes Mitglied in einer Social Group hinzugefügt werden|2
Punkte die für jeden bestätigten Freund addiert werden|3
Punkte für jede Besuchernachricht|1,5
Punkte für jedes Bild im Profilalbum|3
Punkte für jede Empfehlung|25
Wieviele Punkte für Themen?|2
Punkte die für jeden Thementag vergeben werden|0,5
Wieviele Punkte für Themenbewertungen?|10
Wieviele Punkte für Antworten auf eigene Themen?|0,3
Wieviele Punkte für Hits auf Themen?|0,02
Wieviele Punkte für angepinnte Themen?|25
Wieviele Punkte für Beiträge?|2
Punkte für jeden Hit an eigenen Anhang|0,5
Punkte fürs Betrachten von Anhängen anderer Benutzer|0,1
Hits auf Bilder in der PhotoPost Gallery|0,01
Wieviele Punkte für einen Blogeintrag? Hinweis: Neben einem Eintrag werden Blog's Kommentare wie Antworten, Hits wie Themenhits bewertet.|1


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Nun sollte es wohl jedem klar sein.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Was bringt einem Erfahrung?


----------



## Klutten (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Nichts. Das ist ein Feature für Statistikliebhaber und spiegelt ein wenig die Aktivität im Allgemeinen wider.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Soll halt etwas motivieren, damit man sich mehr im Forum beteiligt... 

Ich find´s gut!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Soll halt etwas motivieren, damit man sich mehr im Forum beleidigt...
> 
> Ich find´s gut!


"Punkte für Verwarnungen 100"
kommt mir auch so vor


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Es motiviert mehr Verwarnungen zu bekommen. 
Naja ich finds für meinen Teil sinnlos, aber wenn die anderen sich gerne an bunten Balken aufgeilen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Das ist als Betrag zu sehen, effektiv ist das Vorzeichen nämlich ein Minus.


----------



## TwilightAngel (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das ist als Betrag zu sehen, effektiv ist das Vorzeichen nämlich ein Minus.


Das hätte man an der Stelle dann aber dazuschreiben sollen. 
Fand ich nämlich irritierend.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Das geht leider aus den Einstellungsmenü, aus der ich die Infos kopiert habe, auch nicht direkt hervor - ich weiß es halt und es ist auch logisch.
--> Editiert


----------



## Bierseppi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

super


----------



## Gamer_95 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

An sich ist das eine gute idee...
Aber im Allgemeinen ist das alles meiner meinung nach etwas unübersichtlich gelöst.


----------



## Gowron (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

... ist das Wichtig??

Erinnert mich etwas an Jappy ... um Credits zu bekommen und dem Seiteninhaber ordendlich Klicks zu geben  !!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Kann man mit dem Punkten die man er reicht Verwarungen/Strafpunkte weg machen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Nein, Verwarnungen verfallen nur nach einer gewissen Zeit


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Nein, Verwarnungen verfallen nur nach einer gewissen Zeit



Also habe die keinen Nutzen ! Supere...-.-


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Von Verwarnung hast du eh keinen nutzen 
Genau genommen sind Verwarnungen auch minus Punkte in der Erfarungsstatistik 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/19627-neues-feature-erfahrungspunkte-7.html#post2023185

Jeder Verwarnungspunkt bringt -100 Punkte Erfahrung!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Ja schon klar also in meine fall dank eine  mod habe ich 700 Minus Punkte ^^


----------



## rabensang (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Darf man sich mit seinen Punkten neue Ausrüstung kaufen
Ich wüsste schon, in welche Hardware ich investieren würde. 

Könnt ihr nicht irgendwas einbauen, um die Level 100 Sperre zu umgehen
Oder sowas wie ein "Prestige-Modus" wär auch klasse. Bei dem erreichen von Level
100 bekommt man ein neuen Bonus und muss dann wieder von Level 1 anfangen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neues Feature „Erfahrungspunkte“*

Gibt es eine Übersicht, in der ich ablesen kann, bei welchem Level ich in der Bezeichnung (z.B. Freizeitschrauber) aufsteige?

Edit: Sorry, hab die Antwort von Klutten beim ersten Durchlesen der Kommentare übersehen.


----------

